# Disney photos (iPhone 11)



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2019)

Left my xt2 at home and took the Fuji xf10 but ended up taking most pics with my iPhone 11.  Edited in Snapseed.  




 

 



More in next post


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2019)

Avatar/Pandora


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 16, 2019)

Very good shots..........


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks like it turned in a pretty respectable result!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shots..........



Thanks...



tirediron said:


> Looks like it turned in a pretty respectable result!



Yes I was pretty happy with the iPhone camera.  So much so that I never took the xf10 out of my bag after the first day.  Had the phone handy already to keep track of wait times and fast passes so it was easier to just use that.  The only time it failed me was when I couldn’t get the flash to fire.  Need to check that out now that I’m home.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 16, 2019)

Real nice set, good variety! I like the 1st and last pic (#12) the best.


----------



## waday (Dec 16, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> The only time it failed me was when I couldn’t get the flash to fire. Need to check that out now that I’m home.


It’s real weird with the new ones... I had the same issues, then figured out it was user error (with an annoying design by Apple).

before, the flash could be forced on and off simply by pressing the flash at the top and it gave you the auto/on/off options right there. Now, to force it on, you have to swipe up to see extra options, including the flash options of auto/on/off. When in your camera, swipe up and you’ll see what I mean. I had no idea that menu was there!


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2019)

Really good quality from your phone!   The fact that you clearly know what you're doing with composition and post processing doesn't hurt.       Nice stuff!  Looks like a fun vacation.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Real nice set, good variety! I like the 1st and last pic (#12) the best.



Thanks!  The first is my favorite.  I may load the original into Affinity and remove those people and the wire so I can see how it prints for our family trips scrapbook.



waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > The only time it failed me was when I couldn’t get the flash to fire. Need to check that out now that I’m home.
> ...



Yes thanks!  I also changed the format to 16:9 but both of those things revert at some point and need to be changed again!  Very annoying.  I need to do some reading/research on it.  



terri said:


> Really good quality from your phone!   The fact that you clearly know what you're doing with composition and post processing doesn't hurt.       Nice stuff!  Looks like a fun vacation.



Thanks - tried to be a bit “extra” with my shots as the kids say.   We had a blast!


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 16, 2019)

Some great results with the iPhone. Plus some brilliant compositions on your part. I especially like the Avatar/Pandora images.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof (Dec 16, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Left my xt2 at home and took the Fuji xf10 but ended up taking most pics with my iPhone 11.  Edited in Snapseed.
> 
> View attachment 183743 View attachment 183745 View attachment 183746
> 
> More in next post


Very nice!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2019)

Your experience with getting great results from a new iPhone 11 are a good example of why compact digital cameras are now pretty much dead as a real sales Channel. Camera phones have become excellent. Plus phones have built-in internet connectivity and make easy sharing and uploading so so simple.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Some great results with the iPhone. Plus some brilliant compositions on your part. I especially like the Avatar/Pandora images.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Wow throwing around the B word !  I’m flattered.  



otherprof said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Left my xt2 at home and took the Fuji xf10 but ended up taking most pics with my iPhone 11.  Edited in Snapseed.
> ...


Thank you!



Derrel said:


> Your experience with getting great results from a new iPhone 11 are a good example of why compact digital cameras are now pretty much dead as a real sales Channel. Camera phones have become excellent. Plus phones have built-in internet connectivity and make easy sharing and uploading so so simple.



Thanks.  Yep I’m going to be selling the xf10 that I bought to keep in my purse and to use when hiking with the dogs.  It’s better than my phone but not easier and certainly not needed for the little I’ve used it.


----------



## CherylL (Dec 16, 2019)

I like the day time shots the best.  Sometimes a phone is best when on vacation.


----------



## weepete (Dec 16, 2019)

Excellent shots, you did a great job here in no doubt difficult conditions. Looks like the camera handled ot pretty well too!


----------



## PJM (Dec 16, 2019)

Great set of photos!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 18, 2019)

I love the xf10. I know I said I wasn't going to buy one but the store called me and sold me the one I was walking around with 2 weeks prior. Stupid price so I just did it. Now that I have it, totally love it. I can shoot the ting with one hand. I do occasionally get my middle finger in the shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 18, 2019)

CherylL said:


> I like the day time shots the best.  Sometimes a phone is best when on vacation.



It was nice to just enjoy the family time without worrying about the light or the settings.   There’ll be plenty of time for that in 2 years when Princess is off at college.  



weepete said:


> Excellent shots, you did a great job here in no doubt difficult conditions. Looks like the camera handled ot pretty well too!



Thanks.  There were a lot of shots I just didn’t take because of too many distractions in the frame.  I do find the iPhone handles low light and harsh light very well.  



PJM said:


> Great set of photos!



Thanks!



jcdeboever said:


> I love the xf10. I know I said I wasn't going to buy one but the store called me and sold me the one I was walking around with 2 weeks prior. Stupid price so I just did it. Now that I have it, totally love it. I can shoot the ting with one hand. I do occasionally get my middle finger in the shot.



I’ve had it over 8 months and really only used it a dozen times.   2 main issues for me are not being able to see the settings and controls when I’m not wearing my reading glasses and it’s a bit too wide for my personal style of photos.  Also I need a viewfinder!


----------



## Winona (Dec 20, 2019)

First-great photos. The castle is beautiful! I have not seen it at Christmas, but the everyday light/fireworks display is awesome. 
Second-glad the flash issue on iPhone 11 was mentioned. I will need to play around with mine. 
Third-What parts of Disney were you in? We are going in February and need to make some plans. The kids want Magic Kingdom but we have already done that twice! Although they don’t remember much. 
PS-sounds like our girls leave the nest at the same time ☹️


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 20, 2019)

Winona said:


> First-great photos. The castle is beautiful! I have not seen it at Christmas, but the everyday light/fireworks display is awesome.
> Second-glad the flash issue on iPhone 11 was mentioned. I will need to play around with mine.
> Third-What parts of Disney were you in? We are going in February and need to make some plans. The kids want Magic Kingdom but we have already done that twice! Although they don’t remember much.
> PS-sounds like our girls leave the nest at the same time ☹️



Thanks.  We spent one day at Universal and one day at each of the four Disney parks.  Magic Kingdom is our favorite and it has the most to do.  We went to what they are calling Magic Kingdom After Hours which is a separate ticket event with limited ticket sales so the park was pretty empty once it closed to day guests.  So much fun to not have long lines everywhere.


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 21, 2019)

Those are some great pics!

Even more amazing is that you took them with a cell phone, great job!


----------



## Winona (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks for the information. How nice of them to charge extra for night entrance. That is new since we were there last.


----------

